

Gliese 581 g - toxicflavor
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gliese_581_g

======
devmonk
Wikipedia is destined to be renamed "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" at
this rate. Someone should add "mostly harmless" to that page.

